# TN/KY - Which breed of dairy goats do you prefer... and why?



## GaiaValley (Apr 15, 2013)

We had a small herd of 7 Nubians that we rescued from a dire situation. After we fattened them up, we sold the herd after our property sold and we moved from NorCal to NC. We are almost finished with rehabbing the NC house and will sell it in the Spring. Then our dream farm will become a reality... 30+ acres, barns, workshop, etc. It's looking like the farm property will likely be in TN/KY area. 

The question I put forward is which breed do you prefer and why? I'm just looking for your opinions, not a debate, as we will be in the market for good quality dairy goats and want to what breeds are available in the TN/KY area. 

:whatgoat:

Thank you in advance! 
:lovey:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It all depends on what you want from your goats, and what looks appeal to you. You may like the colorful floppy eared nubian, or maybe you'd find saanens more your type with a clean white coat and pointy ears. OR maybe you'd go for lamanchas, which happen to not have ears! 

Milk production is also a deciding factor. Saanens and toggenburgs generally produce large amounts of milk within a lactation. The downside is that their milk tends to be low in butterfat. Nubians and lamanchas on the other hand, tend to produce less than other breeds but their milk is high in butterfat...so again it's what you're looking for in terms of production. Nigerian dwarfs are also dairy goats, but because they're miniature they take up less space and feed. Of course being mini you'll get less milk from each goat!

Oh, I prefer lamanchas. I love the earless/big eye look, and their creamy milk. Plus they seem to have sweet calm personalities..


----------



## GaiaValley (Apr 15, 2013)

Since we are going to make cheese and yogurt do we need goats that give milk higher in butterfat?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in western Kentucky and there are a lot of "mutt" goats around this area. Most of the registered animals for sale tend to be Nubians and Nigerians.

We are working on building a small herd of Nubians, and will hopefully be adding some mini-Nubians next year...that is, if one of Cade's mini's has a buckling for me next month!!


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I only have NDs and I'm new to goats just since 18 months, but I have to sy the ND milk is delicious! So rich and sweet, and makes amazing yogurt and cheese. I know they don't give as much milk as the larger breeds, but they also don't eat as much and they're so easy to handle and to keep inside the fence!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I'm in SW WV and I like Saanens.

The calm personality is a plus. For me at least easy to keep in.

Plus they milk a lot so for the same amount of milk you are often giving half the vaccinations, half the hoof trimming because you need less of them for the same amount of milk.

Butterfat as was mentioned is lower than like a Nubian but I've had not trouble making cheese or anything else. On one day tests my goats give between 2.8% and 4.1% BF.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Each goat has it's own personality. We have the large breeds (9-12 of each), Saanens, Oberhaslis, Nubians and Alpines. Each one has good and irritating points! 

Obers are quiet but give creamy milk, Nubians tend to be more vocal and also give the creamiest milk, Saanens are quieter and give the most milk, Alpines are great milkers, strong willed, stubborn, sweet and all around interesting! 

You should arrange to visit people with different types of goats to see which might fit your life, personality and expectations.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hollowdweller- What a beautiful doe!


----------



## GaiaValley (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you all! I mentioned this post to Hubby and he said his family raised Saanen when he was a child... looks like we'll probably go that route since that is the breed that he's familiar with... but we'll see what end up with when the time comes.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

If you plan to sell product you will need large breed. No that cancels out ND. If registration is not important I would do the cross breeds like Nubian/La Mancha. There are some good breeders of LM in and around NC that have good milk production and BF. Nubians there also some good breeders, even though they are know for lower production they have high BF. The mix tends to be real good and mostly the best of both.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Years ago I had nubians and dearly loved them. Great cheese, yogurt and plenty milk. Wonderful animals. Now I have Nigerians, less milk - but can have more goats. Such rich and great milk, makes more cheese than a lot of the bigger goats per gallon of milk. And they are personality plus - easy to handle because of their size. Never had so much fun with my goats as I do with the ND. I think it depends on personal preference and the look that you like best. All goats are great.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a mix... I have a Saanen/Oberhasli doe, she gives a lot of milk, buy definitely not the creamiest. I've got 2 oberhaslis, 1 in milk, she gives a pretty decent amount for being young and a FF. I get roughly 3 quarts from her. Then I have 2 kinders (Pygmy/Nubian) mix, they have good creamy milk, but I get about 3 quarts between the 2 of them, they are smaller.. Then I have a Nubian that is due in May. I am really hoping to try La mancha's at some point...


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a pygmy, pygmy/Nigerian dwarf mix, a LaMancha/Alpine mix and a Savannah/Alpine mix. I love my LaMancha/Alpine. She's a FF that I'm milking half a gallon a day from. DH has commented that she has nice thick milk and a sweet personality. She'll hold still for pets from my 2 year old, but needs help getting on the milking stand. My mini goats are adorable. I actually plan on getting a Nigerian Dwarf buck and breeding him to all my girls. I like how creamy the minis are and it's easier for me to make ice cream with their milk.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

My friend has a herd of 17(adult) Nubians plus their kids. You can hear them all the time when we go over to visit. They are very friendly, but very vocal. They let her know if they don't think she fed them enough, if they're cold, if they're hot, if they're bored...(get the idea?) I love their big floppy ears and how friendly they are though.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

Myself, I like all of the six standard dairy goat breeds. We started with Toggenburgs just because we liked the color. Two years ago we bought our first Saanan and it helps balance out the color. The way the breeding has been, reviewing DHI records will show that many of the breeds are growing closer together in protein and butterfat and not as spread out as it once was. Not saying they are the same, just closer than sometime back. 
If you have the room my personal suggestion would be to have a mixed heard of all six; volume, protein, and butterfat. All bases covered!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree with other who say it is really personal preference. Some people adore one breed and others another.

That being said I did a lot of research before picking a breed to get. I first wanted Nubians, everyone had them and I loved the moonspots. Then I saw lamanchas. What goat people said about them was encouraging, good butterfat%, personality, ect. I also read about quite a few farms that had started with Nubians, got a few Lamanchas, fell in love with the Lamanchas and completely switch over to all Lamanchas. And I love the beautiful looks of their earlessness. They are like a beautiful ballerina (I know I am weird). I got some Lamanchas and fell in love, so in love. I couldn't imagine having another breed. As I haven't owned others maybe I am bias.....but oh well.

Personality: All different. Some cuddle bugs, one "don't touch me", one doesn't care, one lightheaded goat, you get the picture. None of them are escape artists. 

Milk taste great. So creamy and sweet. I can even let the cream separate and it doesn't taste goaty at all. 

Production: 
7+ doe - gave consistently 1/2 gallon for 2 years straight on once a day milking. 
Tiny FF - 1/2 gallon with milking twice a day then down to 1 quart when I switched to once a day. 
FF - freshened last month with 1 pint shy of 1 gallon. 

Final note - What is your hand size? You want a goat that will be comfortable to milk if you are hand milking.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

^ good point, for example a man should probably avoid nigerians if he's hand milking..unless he's gentle and good with "finger milking"


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

I have yet to find a FF of any breed I can milk. Index finger and thumb, milk everywhere but in the pail. Big clumsy hands. :eyeroll:


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Contrary to my username ( :lol: ) I prefer La Manchas over all others. They have by far the best personality and most intelligence (a blessing and a curse) my experience. They're also excellent producers, plus easy to milk. If you can get over the no ears thing (which I personally love), you're in for a treat. 

Second would be Nigerian Dwarves. They're obviously not known for being top producers, but are known to have lots of multiples. I also prefer the taste of their milk to all the other breeds...but La Mancha milk is right up there with them. Plus, they're all very unique color/personality wise.


----------



## AtomzMom (Feb 28, 2015)

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Final note - What is your hand size? You want a goat that will be comfortable to milk if you are hand milking.


Interesting about the hand size, I had never considered it! Been trying to pick our first dairy breed.....and I have tiny hands! Point for the Nigerians


----------

